# Sears gamefisher



## Jkrahule (Aug 4, 2020)

Hey guys I was inspired by project greenie on this site right after I traded for a 79 gamefisher. She needs a lot of love and fiberglass work but it will be worth it. Already picked up a 15 horse evinrude from 1955


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Congrats. Will be following your restoration work.


----------



## Jkrahule (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Jkrahule (Aug 4, 2020)

Patching screw holes and cutting out some wood for a new transom. Wife and I decided when it’s done we
Are gonna paint the exterior dark gray


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Looks like a serious project, but with Corona, everyone has plenty of time.

Good luck...


----------



## Jkrahule (Aug 4, 2020)

Some updated pictures of glassing the transom in place. Got to the point that it floats and keeps water out. Had to make a test run to try out the 15 horse I picked up and finally got the registration for. With no seats and the front platform not really attached to anything the boat has a lot of flex. When I get some money going to lay some additional glass on the floor and tie it into the sides of the boat as well. Then stringers and a floor will be added which should give the boat the rigidity it needs.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Lookin good man, I have a sears jonboat 12’ for my first boat. Caught a lot of fish on her over the years


----------



## Jkrahule (Aug 4, 2020)

Next up is getting to work laying down some extra glass on the floor and then glassing in the stringers. With the seats removed the hull has a lot of flex. So this should give it some strength/rigidity and allow me to have a flat floor


----------



## Jkrahule (Aug 4, 2020)

No real updates just been using the boat. Slapped some plywood down to see how it felt and I was not a fan of how high the floor was in the boat. Going a different direction with the stringers/floor. Also picked up what will be the permanent power plant 1958 evinrude 35 horse with electric start.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Heck ya, your gonna be movin now bud


----------



## tn.golfn (Oct 7, 2020)

Jkrahule said:


> Hey guys I was inspired by project greenie on this site right after I traded for a 79 gamefisher. She needs a lot of love and fiberglass work but it will be worth it. Already picked up a 15 horse evinrude from 1955
> View attachment 152090
> View attachment 152091
> View attachment 152092
> View attachment 152093


I just bought a Gamefisher that looks exactly like yours. Guy had no title and the hull number is unreadable. What year model is yours? Mine is blue where yours is green.


----------

